# Smith Machine vs. free weights



## ricky_rocket (Jun 23, 2005)

There was some discussion in another thread about free weights being better than machines. Do you guys consider Smith Machines (ones like the photos below) to be as effective as free weights ? I like it because it helps me keep my balance and focus on good form.

I use a Smith Machine for squats, flat bench press, incline bench press, military press, upright row.
*Would my gains be greater if I did these exercises without the machine and why ?*


----------



## SunDust2000 (Jun 23, 2005)

I think technically the advantage of free weights is that other muscle groups come into play to hold you steady, etc., but personally I do prefer the smith machine over bb. I just feel slightly safer doing a squat on the smith mach....


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com//showthread.php?p=387187

Read up


----------



## repeej (Jun 23, 2005)

I find it hard to make any gains using a Smith Machine.  The motion is just way too restrictive.


----------



## LAM (Jun 23, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> There was some discussion in another thread about free weights being better than machines. Do you guys consider Smith Machines (ones like the photos below) to be as effective as free weights ? I like it because it helps me keep my balance and focus on good form.



sounds like you need to switch back to free weights and reduce the weights you are using.  how long have you been working out ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 23, 2005)

Smith machines are the devil. There is no excuse for using them at a gym where there is a pool of people who you could ask spot you, you are cheating yourself twofold with a smith machine, because you can do more weight on the smith which causes you to believe you are stronger than you are, AND, it doesnt strengthen your smaller 'helper' muscles and tendons.


----------



## PTYP (Jun 23, 2005)

I moved to the smith machine for squats after a back injury I sustained because of the perceived safety. I had been using the smith machine for over a year. One day I went to the gym to do squats and there were people in all of the smith machines, and all the squat racks were open, so I had said what the hell, Ill just go light and take it easy. I thoroughly enjoyed that workout, and I was still able to push up the weight, didnt need to go light. The following week I came back and the Smith Machine was open, I did one warm up set and swore I would never do a squat in the smith machine again. You have so much more freedom in the squat rack than the smith machine, for those of us who do not squat perpendicular to the floor, the smith machine can actually be very dangerous when doing a squat, you have no give, the bar has to stay on its tracks.


----------



## eh52874 (Jun 23, 2005)

I use the smith machine cause at the time I go to the gym, no one is ever there, but I always do dumbell presses in my chest workout. I've noticed great gains in chest size. I can see someones argument if they were to say that you wouldnt notice great gains by using the smith machine solely. Alot of people also say that you wont notice gains from squats on the machine. I use the machine to do squats also and noticed gains, but I also do heavy leg presses in my leg workout. IMO you have to mix your workout between both free weights and machines.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 23, 2005)

There aren't power racks with safety stops at your gym? I don't understand why people without spotters don't just use those at a proper level...


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

I love the smith for squats, I have never even come close to any kind of discomfort in the knees or back and never one injury. Free weight squats....I have had several injury's and allot of discomfort in the low back and knees. But I would never use the smith for B.P., I.P. or M.P..If I had to choose between the leg press and smith squats...no question at all, smith.


----------

